# Baked Avocado with Egg



## KookyCat (Apr 25, 2015)

I had the most delightful lunch today, I ordered an avocado egg salad expecting sliced avocado and cold egg, imagine my surprise to be presented with a whole avocado sliced in half with an egg in each half.  It was so lovely I asked them how to do it, and the chef came out and whispered his secret, so I thought I'd pass it on since its delish and totally guilt free (well it is if you don't mind the healthy fats).  So cut a large avo in half, take out the stone and replace it with an egg in each side, sprinkle with cayenne or just cracked black pepper and put it in the oven for around ten minutes.  I'm going to try it myself tomorrow because it really was very lovely


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 25, 2015)

Sounds good let us know how it goes


----------



## soxpatch (Apr 26, 2015)

Ooh that sounds ace. I have two avocados I've been wondering what to do with!


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 26, 2015)

Well I had it for breakfast and it was yum, gas Mark 6 I reckon for 15-20 minutes.  You do need a dish small enough to keep the avocado upright though, which was challenging


----------



## woniqidi (Apr 27, 2015)

this thread is in dire need of some explicit photos. =)


----------



## HOBIE (May 5, 2015)

Next time I am at shops will get some gear !


----------



## KookyCat (May 5, 2015)

I had it with a tuna steak too, and very nice it was..I'm becoming slightly addicted


----------



## trophywench (May 5, 2015)

Sliced avocado with hardboiled duck - or goose - egg is even more yummy than with hen's egg.

Not sure if I fancy it hot though?


----------



## KookyCat (May 6, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Sliced avocado with hardboiled duck - or goose - egg is even more yummy than with hen's egg.
> 
> Not sure if I fancy it hot though?



Ooh will have to try that.  I wouldn't have ordered it if I'd known it was hot and my heart sank when they brought it but I'm glad I did.  I did look like a scolded cat when first trying it though coz I was bracing myself


----------



## trophywench (May 6, 2015)

It just 'goes' - dunno why or how, it just does - but the stronger egg flavour just enhances it - but only if you are a fan of egg flavour of course!


----------

